# [H0] A Little Layout



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

Hello Happy Modelers !
I built a little H0 scale layout (63"x43"). I used Trix C track (made in Germany). I'm very pleased with the result.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Looks like your locomotive is nice and smooth running at low speed!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i just used a four foot circle, i did it for DC before conversion, and some DCC as well ...
i ran direct current with meters most of the time, the rest of the time it was a command 2000 unit ..


----------



## Homeless by Choice (Apr 15, 2016)

Good job! I like seeing trains run at a slow to moderate speed.


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

Many thanks for all your kind comments. I forgot to write that my very big layout is 100% DC.


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

Just for fun, I added a second oval inside the first one. Now I can run two trains at the same time.


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

Finally I applied the famous KISS principle  (Keep It Simple Stupid) and I came back to my first idea.


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

First steam freight train !


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

Today Trix C track (curve radius: 17"1/4) has been replaced by Hornby track (curve radius: 20"). The trains will run better on that radius. Hope so...


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

By popular request, another short video. Have fun !


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

Thanks for all your comments and like regarding my posts.


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

A very long train...


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

Oops ! I forgot to post the extremely complicated track plan.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Looks like you could fit 1 more in there!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

vette-kid said:


> Looks like you could fit 1 more in there!


Unfortunately, I run out of cars.


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

When I tried to run my very long train again, I found a broken coupler. It's a Bachmann coupler. What kind of Kadee can I use to replace it ? Thanks for your answer.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

I'd need to see a better view of the coupler box, but I believe a regular whisker coupler will work on the bachmann of its the bachmann ez mate

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

As requested:


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

Many thanks for your replies folks. Much appreciated.
I'll order this asap:


----------



## EMD_GP9 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi all.
I also wanted a small track to run some of my TT, H0m and H0e stock . My wife had a shop in a mews and also acted as the Janitor. She found many things in the recycling bins and one of them was a "Nobo" display board in perfect condition.
It sat in my shed for some time until I realised that I could lay an oval of 12 mm and 9 mm track on it .
Below is the result.



















Triang Britannia pacific with three pullman cars. All over 60 years old ( including track).

Regards, Colin.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Have you given any thought to Swiss HOm trains? Scenery can be a lot of work for this type of railroad but the visual satisfaction is immense.


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

My little layout is lying on the bed in the spare bedroom. I must be able to remove it at any time. So no landscape or greenery at all.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

EMD_GP9 said:


> Hi all.
> I also wanted a small track to run some of my TT, H0m and H0e stock . My wife had a shop in a mews and also acted as the Janitor. She found many things in the recycling bins and one of them was a "Nobo" display board in perfect condition.
> It sat in my shed for some time until I realised that I could lay an oval of 12 mm and 9 mm track on it .
> Below is the result.
> ...


That's a good looking train!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## EMD_GP9 (Jun 19, 2012)

> Have you given any thought to Swiss HOm trains?


Yes. I have about six Bemo steam and electric Swiss locos plus stock including a rack loco (H0m HGe4/4 II) together with rack sections for the track.
I also have some East German Zeuke locos and stock including standard gauge transporter wagons.
The problem is that I have no room now to build a Swiss layout. My garage is full of my H0 scale Union Pacific "Dale Junction" layout and until my youngest son moves out and relinquishes a bedroom I cannot see me building one.
I did build a small H0e layout a couple of years ago to fit in the back of my car with the intention of taking it to local exhibitions but the current pandemic put paid to that idea and hopefully next month I will be changing my car so I am not sure it will fit the new car. This layout was built to use my collection of Eggerbahn, Joueff and Minitrains items and also included an Eheim Trolley bus circuit and Faller houses so it was really a 50s/60s narow gauge layout.
Hopefully one day I will build one but not yet.
Colin.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I don't have but one, the ABe 4/4 III and my HOm is really not much more than a spur line. Had I known about Swiss narrow gauge before building my Deutsche Bahn empire I probably would have built entirely in Swiss HOm.


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

Arrived yesterday:


----------

